# Uhrzeit HMI -> SPS S7



## larsibaby2000 (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage wahrscheinlich ist die auch relativ einfach denke ich ! 
Also folgendes Problem:
Hab nen OP270 und ne 315-2DP nun möchte ich die Uhrzeit der SPS stellen über einen ALT NEU vergleich.
Habe einen DB wo alle Daten also sprich Jahr, Monat, Tag, Stunde, Minute, Sekunde als Byte angelegt sind.
Im HMI hab ich eine Variable mit Date_And_Time angelegt wenn ich nun den Steuerungsauftrag 40 starte krieg ich gesagt das der Auftrag ungültig sei !? 
Aber warum ? 
Hab ich was entscheidenes vergessen ?? 



Danke schonmal


----------



## Aranel Calafalas (4 Dezember 2007)

willst du vom OP zur SPS schicken?
Dann ist es die 41 und du brauchst den Bereichszeiger Datum/Uhrzeit.
Dann wird Dateum und Uhrzeit in die SPS übertragen und du kannst das ganze vergleichen.

Anleitung wie das im Panel aufgebaut ist hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18797552

im Abschnitt 2.4.1.3

gruß
Aranel


----------



## larsibaby2000 (4 Dezember 2007)

Ja genau vom OP zur SPS.
Aber ist nicht 40 und 41 das gleiche abgesehen von den Formaten .
40 ist DATE_AND_TIME & 41 ist OP/TP.

Allerdings sieht meine funktion nicht vor mit dem Bereichszeiger zu arbeiten .
es soll so funktionieren dass am op die uhrzeit eingestellt werden kann, dann an die sps gesendet wird in einen DB( nach enter drücken ) und dann soll diese zeit vom op in die sps übernommen werden. 

so ist mal der plan ! 

ob es klappt ? schaun wir mal ! 


bin für vorschläge dankbar !


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Dezember 2007)

...
dann würde ich die Variable gleich im DB editieren und dann mit dem SFB1 (oder 0 ?) die DB-Variable (vielleicht in Abhängigkeit eines Bits) zur CPU schreiben ...


----------



## larsibaby2000 (4 Dezember 2007)

schaut euch mal das an !? 




> U     #SPS_Uhr_Stellen            // Anforderung Uhr stellen
> U(                                // und
> L     #Steuerungsauftrag.Nummer   // kein
> L     W#16#0                      // Auftrag
> ...


----------



## volker (4 Dezember 2007)

am einfachsten gehst mit sfc0 (netzwerk4)

netwerk3 ist für die synchronisation der zeit zwischen op und ag.
im op den bereichzeiger 'datum uhrzeit sps' definieren.


----------



## corrado (5 Dezember 2007)

*warum ist der Bereich 12 Byte lang ??*

sauber kurz und uebersichtlich !!
Jetzt frag ich mich nur Warum der Bereichszeiger einen Bereich von 6 Worten belegt. Was macht er im DW 5 und DW 6?? Mein Datum/Uhrzeit liegt mitten in einem DB, und nach den 8 Byte mit Date&Time gehts mit Anwenderdaten weiter. Beisst sich da irgendwas??

System:  OP270 und ProTool/Pro CS V 6.0 SP2

wer weisss Rat?

Corrado


----------



## larsibaby2000 (5 Dezember 2007)

Oh aus Ravensburg ! 
Da hab ich auch 4 Jahre gearbeitet ! 

Also ich habe es so gelöst das ich den bereich (DATE_AND_TIME)
auf gemacht habe also im byte 1 liegt das jahr in 2 der Monat usw.
das habe ich mir dann in meinen DB geschoben wie ich es brauche und den bereichszeiger darauf gelegt !


----------



## volker (5 Dezember 2007)

corrado schrieb:


> ...Jetzt frag ich mich nur Warum der Bereichszeiger einen Bereich von 6 Worten belegt



das frag ich mich auch immer wieder. :twisted:

folgendes verusacht bei mir jedenfalls keine probleme


----------



## larsibaby2000 (6 Dezember 2007)

volker schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch immer wieder. :twisted:
> 
> folgendes verusacht bei mir jedenfalls keine probleme



Habe das bei mir auch mal getestet allerdings sagt mir mein op270 sagt "konvertierungsfehler" warum weiss ich allerdings noch nicht ! 
Fehlernummer 70017 im op


----------



## larsibaby2000 (6 Dezember 2007)

Habe nun was was genau meinen Anforderungen entspricht! 
siehe anhang


----------



## moeins (10 Dezember 2007)

Ich kann auf dem Bild leider nichts erkennen.


----------



## larsibaby2000 (10 Dezember 2007)

Ich auch nicht 

Habe mal nen PDF gemacht ist schöner


----------

